# At what size is it cruel to keep a Sailfin Tang in a 65?



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my desjardini when he was only 1.5 inches last year in November knowing one day he would outgrow my tank. He's now 4.5 and more than twice the size of any other fish. He isnt aggressive but definitely dominates the tank and always wants food. I feel like it's coming time that he gets more swimming room. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I know this is a late response but I only just read your question. Having seen your tank and tang (though only when it was tiny) I figure I may as well respond.

You will get divergent opinions on this. Some people believe in arbitrary size limits for various fish. I do not.

I think it's best to observe the behavior of your fish to decide how comfortable it is. Is the tang behaving aggressively towards the other fish? Is it hiding or swimming manically up and down the glass seeking exit? Or is your tang just happily cruising around pecking at algae?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

_ Is it is cruel to put fish in your tank that you do not intend to keep there forever?_

Many of us have the best intentions but they don't always play out as we would like. Tank upgrade or ideal person to take it may not be available, I've been guilty of this myself for sure but have learnt from my many mistakes. A fish or a coral is a living thing, we take on the responsibility to provide for its ongoing life to the best of our abilities.

I personally do not think just because a fish is small that it should go into a smaller environment as it grows. It should start out in the environment from the beginning that can sustain its full life course.

That's just my opinion, please don't take anything personally or negatively because of my views. Large fish like tangs, and angels swim very large distances in the ocean and 36" is too small whether the fish is 1.5" or 4.5" to develop naturally and happily and healthily.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I totally agree, I was hesitant to buy the fish initially but the R20 guy assured me that as soon as it gets large I can just trade him in for a smaller one. He grew much faster than any other fish I have and eats way more. He's only aggressive with feeding time, he basically consumes everything straight from the turkey baster and the other fish get his scraps, nothing challenges him. He mostly pecks away at algae and has his spot he sleeps at night but when he's hungry and i'm in the room he paces back and forth along the glass. I have found a buyer for him in Whitby and should get him to his new much bigger home soon. Next tang will be one that stays small, I cant justify anything larger than a 65 in a condo for the time being.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> I personally do not think just because a fish is small that it should go into a smaller environment as it grows. It should start out in the environment from the beginning that can sustain its full life course.


+1

There's no such thing as a disposable fish. If a LFS or someone selling you a fish uses that argument, get the hell out of there. They don't share the same ideals with regard to right and wrong as a hobbyist/aquarist should. More so, they lack ethics with regard to respect for the animals (make them thrive vs. just simply keeping them alive).



darcyr said:


> but the R20 guy assured me that as soon as it gets large I can just trade him in for a smaller one.


Of course he (and others) would say that. But see my comments, above.



darcyr said:


> Next tang will be one that stays small


Don't. No tang stays small.

Whether it's a 65 tall or a 65 wide (i've owned both), it's much too small to properly care and provide for a tang from juvenile to full adult.


----------

